# Origin of the Hail Mary



## cih1355 (May 28, 2009)

A quarterback from the Stanford Cardinal invented the Hail Mary.


----------



## Hadassah (May 28, 2009)

Why? How?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 28, 2009)

Hadassah said:


> Why? How?



It is a Football-play Hadassah


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2009)

Most Famous Hail Mary.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3ykWbu2Gl0]YouTube - Flutie's Miracle in Miami[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (May 28, 2009)

Wow. I remember that past like it was just a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for reminding me of my on setting geriatric condition.


----------

